
Patents Do Not a Product Make - ingve
https://512pixels.net/2020/01/patents-do-not-a-product-make/
======
tristador
The economics on that look terribly bad. Keyboard is too high or screen is too
low. Keyboard is too close to the screen.

I suppose you'd adjust those but for a single piece of glass product, your
sort of stuck with placement.

Honestly, what's wrong with a wireless keyboard? Or a wired one?

